# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > مبتدی: فارسی نویسی در foxpro داس

## mrmmnb

سلام
دوستان من یه برنامه فاکس پرو گرفتم از اداره تامین اجتماعی وقتی باز میکنم نمیدونم چطوری باید فارسی تایپ کرد یا مثلا یه dbf رو باز میکنم اونجاهایی که عدد هست درست نشون میده اما نام و نام خانوادگی افرار رو قاطی نشون میده
من تو سایت سرچ هم کردم ظاهر باید باید فارسی ساز نصب کنم اما نه دارم نه طرز استفادش رو بلدم از دسوتان اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه
فقط بگم من نمیخوام فایل رو تبدیل کنم میخوام توی همون محیط باز کنم و مشاهده کنم یا مثلا ادیت کنم و سیو کنم
با تشکر

----------


## binyaz2003

شما بايد يک فارسي ساز دانلود کنيد :
سپند : http://aminabouee.persiangig.com/program/C++‎/Sepand.rar
http://aminabouee.persiangig.com/program/C++‎/Vegaf.rar
من تست نکردم اگر مشکل داشتن اگر گوگل کنيد هزاران لينک دانلود پيدا ميکنيد.

----------


## mrmmnb

من نمیدونم چطوری از فارسی ساز استفاده کنم خودم سپند رو دانلود کردم اول که تو سون اجرا نمیشه یه پیغام میده که نمیتونه تمام صفحه بشه تو اکس پی هم وقتی اجرا میکنم یه صفحه تمام سیاه میاد اونوقت نمیدونم چطوری فاکس رو اجرا کنم یا مثلا اجرا کردم چطوری از این توی فاکس استفاده کنم
نمیشه کاری کرد که وقتی فاکس اجرا میشه فارسی ساز رو هم لود کنه؟

----------


## gm_phk

دوست گرامی در ویندوز 7 مشکلات فارسی نویس تحت داس رو خواهی داشت
ولی با استفاده از فارسی ساز های Vegaf.com و Sepand.exe و Sepand.ovl
در ویندوز XP تحت داس می توان فارسی نویسی کرد

شما باید اول فایل Vegaf.com رو اجرا کنید بعد از اجرای این فایل Sepand.exe
را اجرا کنید
برای فعال شدن برنامه Sepand کلیدهای Shift همزان فشار دهید
برای تایپ فارسی کلید Scrol lock روشن فرمائید

----------


## abdorreza

به نظر من اگر از توابع معروف شركت نفت براي فارسي نويسي استفاده كنيد ، بهتره.

----------


## rahro

از اين استفاده كن ، خيلي كم حجم و مفيد!!!!

----------


## mrmmnb

سلام
من یه سری سوال داشتم که امروز جواب چند تاشون رو گرفتم یه تعدادیش مونده
من اصلا بلد نبودم فارسی ساز رو لود کنم رفتم خود تامین اجتماعی طرف بهم گفت ای دستور رو بزن تو فاکس پرو تا لود بشه
!C:\tamin01
فارسی ساز هم از خودسون هست حالا چی هست نمیدونم من اومدم زدم درست نمیشد حالا که صحش رو فول اسکرین کردم درست شد حالا میخواستم بدونم جریاش چیه که باید فول اسکرین بشه تا فارسی ساز کار کنه؟(حتی بعد از فارسی شدن به محض کوچیک کردن پنجره بازم حرف بهم میریزه)
نمیشه کاری کرد در حالت معمولی هم لود بشه؟ چون تو سون هر کاری کردم فول اسکرین نمیشه ویندوز خونه هم سون هست آیا راه حلی داره؟
بعدش هم که توی xp من اون فارسی ساز رو لود کردم میتونم ادیت کنم اما نمی تونم فارسی بنویسم به طرف تو تامین اجتماعی گفتم میشه ادیت کرد گفت اره حالا نمیدوتنم منظورش حرف فارسی هم بود یا نه فقط عدد ها رو میتونم فارسی بنویسم اون قسمت فارسی ها رو هر کاری کردم انگلیسی تایپ کرد
حالا کلا مشکل من دو تا هست
یکی اینکه چطوری تو سون فاکس  پرو و فارسی ساز رو لود کنم؟(چون نمیشه فول اسکرین کرد ایا راهی داره؟)(اگه برنامه دستور خاصی میخواد بگید چون من هر جا رفتم بهم گفتم فارسی ساز رو اجرا کن ولی نمیگفتم کجا و چطوری)
دوم هم اینکه چطوری میتونم فارسی ساز لود کنم که هم فارسی ها رو ادیت کرد و فارسی تایپ کرد و هم به برنامه تامین اجتماعی بخوره یعنی نره اونجا بگم فونتاش بهم ریخته هست
در اخر هم یکی نیست به اینا بگه سیستمشون رو ارتقا بدن؟خدایش اون مهندسی هم که رفتم پیشش چیزی بلد بود ولی چیزای 10 سال پیش رو چون یه فایل dbf تحت ویندوز دادم گفت این با هیچی باز نمیشه گفتم تحت ویندوز هست و با فاکس ویندوز باز میشه گفت من باهاش کار نکردم
با تشکر
راستی این فایل پست 2 چه فارسی سازی هست؟ واینکه توابع شرکت نفن چی هست و چطوری میشه ازشون استفاده کرد؟ من چند تا سایتا دیدم دربارشون نوشته اما توضبح نداده بودن برا چی هست چطوری لود میشن شکل دستورات چی هست و غیره

----------


## rahro

> سلام
> من یه سری سوال داشتم که امروز جواب چند تاشون رو گرفتم یه تعدادیش مونده
> من اصلا بلد نبودم فارسی ساز رو لود کنم رفتم خود تامین اجتماعی طرف بهم گفت ای دستور رو بزن تو فاکس پرو تا لود بشه
> !C:\tamin01
> فارسی ساز هم از خودسون هست حالا چی هست نمیدونم من اومدم زدم درست نمیشد حالا که صحش رو فول اسکرین کردم درست شد حالا میخواستم بدونم جریاش چیه که باید فول اسکرین بشه تا فارسی ساز کار کنه؟(حتی بعد از فارسی شدن به محض کوچیک کردن پنجره بازم حرف بهم میریزه)
> نمیشه کاری کرد در حالت معمولی هم لود بشه؟ چون تو سون هر کاری کردم فول اسکرین نمیشه ویندوز خونه هم سون هست آیا راه حلی داره؟
> بعدش هم که توی xp من اون فارسی ساز رو لود کردم میتونم ادیت کنم اما نمی تونم فارسی بنویسم به طرف تو تامین اجتماعی گفتم میشه ادیت کرد گفت اره حالا نمیدوتنم منظورش حرف فارسی هم بود یا نه فقط عدد ها رو میتونم فارسی بنویسم اون قسمت فارسی ها رو هر کاری کردم انگلیسی تایپ کرد
> حالا کلا مشکل من دو تا هست
> یکی اینکه چطوری تو سون فاکس پرو و فارسی ساز رو لود کنم؟(چون نمیشه فول اسکرین کرد ایا راهی داره؟)(اگه برنامه دستور خاصی میخواد بگید چون من هر جا رفتم بهم گفتم فارسی ساز رو اجرا کن ولی نمیگفتم کجا و چطوری)
> ...


اولا":گفته هاي من حد معلومات منه و دال بر صددرصد صحيح بودن آن نيست.
 دوما": فاكس تحت داس  براي سيستمهاي 16 بيتي قديم طراحي شده ودر نماي 24در 80 كار ميكنه براي همين توي ويندوز هم گاهي بعد از فول اسكرين هم مجبوري لايوت نمايش تصوير خودتون رو به اين سايز تغيير بدين تا بتونين به طور صحيح كاركترها فارسي رو مشاهده كنين يا حتي فارسي تايپ كنين.
اگر فايلي رو كه قبلا برات ارسال كردم توي محيط داس اجرا كني ميتوني فارسي ببيني و اگر فايل lang.com  (ضميمه)  رو اجرا كني بعد از روشن كردن كليد Scroll lock كيبرد خود ميتوني فارسي تايپ كني .
تو محيط ويندوز هفت فكر نمي كنم بتونين با توابع شركت نفت و ساير توابع ديگه فارسي تايپ كنين و يا حتي مشاهده كنين ،‌البته اگر به برنامه نويسي فاكس مهارت دارين و توابع كتابخانه اي پارس پندار رو داشته باشين ميتونين فارسي بنويسين و يا با تنظيمات خاص فارسي رو ببينيد ولي بعضي ديگه از كاركترها تو اين محيط به هم ميريزه.
موارد فوق تمام براي حالاتيست كه ابتكار عمل در دست خودتون هستش ولي اگر ميخواهيد از ساير نرم افزار هاي آماده (همانند بيمه) استفاده كنين بايد خودتون رو با نيازمنديهاي اون نرم افزار وفق بدين ، البته اگر با نرم افزار vmware كار كرده باشين فكر كنم بتونين محيط مجازي داس رو توي ويندوز هفت شبيه سازي كنين و از نرم افزار بيمه استفاده كنين .
با كليدهاي تركيب alt+Enter هم ميتوني حالت فول اسكرين نمايش رو تنظيم كني البته تو محيط ايكس پي.
ولي توصيه من اينه كه خودتون شروع كنين و برنامه اي بنويسيد كه بتونه فايلهاي بيمه رو بسازه من اينكار رو هم براي بيمه و هم براي ماليات تو موسسه اي خودم درش مشغولم انجام دادم  ، مخصوصا بيمه كه خيلي راحته.
موفق باشين

----------


## gm_phk

با سلام 
دوست گرامی برنامه Tamin تحت ویندوز رو نصب کنید احتمالا مشکلتون رو با این برنامه
حل کنید

Email تون رو روی سایت بگذارید برنامه رو براتون ارسال می کنم

----------


## mrmmnb

من اون برنامه تحت ویندوز که الان ازش استفاده میشه دارم ولی یه سری فایل DBF دارم که میخوام یه باز کنم و ویرایش کنم من ندیدم با اون برنامه تحت ویندوز بشه ایا همچین قابلیتی داره؟
ضمن اینکه تو سون نصب نشد و وسط های نصب پیغام میداد که فلان فایل DLL ریجستر نمیشه

----------


## gm_phk

با سلام 
دوست عزیز بانک اطلاعاتی برنامه Tamin تحت ویندوز از نوع DBF نیست بلکه  از نوع 

MDB می باشد Microsoft Office Accsess Database

و فایلهای این برنامه قابل دسترسی و تغییر می باشد.

----------


## reza_iu

برای کار در محیط داس یا باید سیستم عامل داس را نصب کنید یا در محیط ویندوزها از جمله ویندوز سون ، داس را بشکل فول اسکرین اجرا کنید . درstart -> run دستور command را تایپ و اجرا کنید سپس ان را فول اسکرین نمایید. ( برای اینکار میتوانید شورت کات ایجاد نمایید) در محیط داس برای تبدیل صفحه به 25 خط فرمان زیر را اجرا کنید:
mode con lines=25
حالا محیطی برای برنامه نویسی و ویرایش نیاز دارید نرم افزار فاکس پرو تحت داس را نصب نمایید.
فایل MBرا اجرا نمایید(ضمیمه)
فاکس پرو را جرا نمایید
با BROWS بانک تان را باز کنید
با فشار همزمان شیفت ها زبان فارسی میشود
فیلدتان را ویرایش کنید و سپس ذخیره نمایید.

----------


## reza_iu

و این هم فاکس پروی تحت داس
آن را در درایو c: unzip کنید
در محیط داس:
c:
cd\fpd26
foxpro

http://www.4shared.com/file/jChF_z0A/FPD26.html

----------


## mustafa13

سلام
دوست عزیز چرا با برنامه تحت ویندوز اش استفاده نمی کنی من در همه ویندوز ها امتحان کردم و استفاده هم کردم ویندوز های xp,vista win7 هیچ مشکلی نداشتم البته نسخه ای که من استفاده می کنم نسخه 1.8 اش می باشد برنامه های تحت داس نیز در ویندوز سون اگه نیاز به فارسی ساز داشته باشی کار نمی کند چون ماکروسافت داس را تا حدود هایی اگه اشتباه نکنم محدود کرده به خصوص برای من چون ماکزیموم نمیشه تا برنامه های فارسی ساز را بتوانیم استفاده کنیم

----------


## ZIT3XX

سلام
من foxpro نصب کردم
از داس فراخوانی هم شد
فارسی ها را هم درست میاره
یک مشکل دارم اینجا
نمیتونم فارسی تایپ کنم 
سپند را هر کاری کردم نتونستم اجرا کنم 
همه چیم درسته الان . فقط نمیتونم تایپ کنم

----------


## Parmida48

سلام
برای راحتی کار بهتره اول DosBox رو نصب کنید
در اینصورت نوشتن و اجرای برنامتون همچنین کار با انواع فارسی سازها ی داس و ... بصورت فول اسکرین و بسیار راحت خواهد بود
زیبائی DosBox فقط به این موارد ختم نمیشه ، شمامیتونین اونو به هر شکلی که خواستین پیکر بندی کنین
حتی میتونین جوری تنظیمش کنین که با اجرای اون ، برنامه شما رو اتوماتیک لود کنه.
یه چیز خارق العاده دیگه اینکه شما میتونین نسخه اندرود اونو رو تبلتتون نصب ، و همه برنامه های داس خودتونو حتی بازیهای تحت داس رو ، روی تبلت یا گوشیتون اجرا کنین 
همینطور با یک کابل OTG میتونین با کیبورد واقعیتون کار کنین (تنها مشکلش اینه که پرینتر نخواهید داشت)
تجربه جالبیه ، حتما امتحان کنین .
موفق باشین

----------

